# Back in the Saddle



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I just want to let everyone know that I'm back to aquascaping again. It's not huge tank or fancy setup but it felt good. I'll keep posting updates as the tank gets growth.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

glad you're back!!!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

looks like you bought a few things from work . glad to see your back in. you still doing saltwater?


----------

